# salopp



## Marburger9

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin auf der Suche nach der genauen Bedeutung des Wortes "Salopp" in Bezug auf die Ausdrücke. Im Wörterbuch stehen, dass dieses Wort verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann. Das hängt vor allem von dem betreffenden Kontext ab. Die Bedeutung des Wortes in Bezug auf die Kleidung und auf die Eigenschaften von Menschen kenne ich. Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, wenn man einen Ausdruck als salopp bezeichnet. Was ist damit gemeint, würde ich bitte gerne wissen. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn man es auch anhand von Beispielen erklärt. Also was ist ein salopper Ausdruck und was ist ein nicht-salopper Ausdruck? 
ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Hussein


----------



## Frank78

ein salopper Ausdruck / etwas wird salopp ausgedrückt

Das kann einerseits Ungenauigkeit sein. (Die Lieblingsphrase meines ehemaligen Physiklehrers) Andererseits kann man unter "salopper Ausdruck" auch eine zu umgangssprachliche Verwendung eines Begriffes verstehen.


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich hätte bitte nur noch eine Frage. Ich wollte wissen, wie ein salopper Ausdruck verwendet wird und wo kann man einen saloppen Ausdruck verwenden. Also nur unter Freunden, nur in der Familien, auch am Arbeitsplatz, in einer offizielen Situation etc. 




> Andererseits kann man unter "salopper Ausdruck" auch eine zu umgangssprachliche Verwendung eines Begriffes verstehen.


 

Viele Grüße
Hussein


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann einen saloppen Ausdruck absichtlich oder unabsichtlich verwenden.
Absichtlich wird er in informaler Umgebung oder zur Auflockerung verwendet, das ist oft auch bei offiziellen Anlässen der Fall.

"Das ist sowas wie'n spezieller Fall." Hier ist es eine umgangssprachliche Verwendung.

In Witzen wird manchmal auch eine saloppe Sprache verwendet.

Smalltalk basiert oft auf salopper Sprache.

Wenn im Fernsehen von "Kalorien" statt "Kilokalorien" gesprochen wird, ist das ein salopper (und falscher) Ausdruck. Ich denke, das machen diejenigen unabsichtlich falsch, sie begreifen einfach den Unterschied nicht.

Nicht jeder falsche Ausdruck ist salopp. "Salopp" beinhaltet eine gewisse Lockerheit.


----------



## Aloski

"Salopp"  - ich denke auch an "es nicht so genau nehmen", bis hin zu "schlampig".


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!

vielen Dank für deine Erklärungen. Das war sehr informativ!

Gruß
Hussein


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!

danke für deinen Beitrag!

Viele Grüße
Hussein


----------



## eno2

Duden gebraucht salopp als grammatische Terminologie,  hab ich heute entdeckt.  
Ich suchte 'scheuern' in Duden um 'gescheuert' zu begreifen in diese gesprochene Konversation:

<Wie die mich angetatscht hat, dann hatte ich die fast einen gescheuert.>

Und Duden gebt:


> jemandem eine, ein paar scheuern (*salopp:* jemanden ohrfeigen) eine, ein paar gescheuert kriegen/bekommen (*salopp:* geohrfeigt werden: du kriegst gleich eine gescheuert!)



Und ich wüsste nicht was salopp bedeutete. Ich kannte  nur das Französische Wort salope.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde sagen: ungezwungen, locker, formlos, familiär, ungeniert.
Siehe auch:  ᐅ salopp Synonym | Alle Synonyme - Bedeutungen - Ähnliche Wörter (da sind noch mehr Synonyme, die bei entsprechendem Kontext  auch gelten können)


<Wie die mich angetatscht hat, dann hatte ich *die* fast *einen *gescheuert.>

Das zweite "die" und "einen" fällt unter formlos, ungezwungen und ist unter Dialekteinfluss. (Oder ein Tippfehler)

Sonst würde es heißen: <Wie die mich angetatscht hat, dann hätte ich *der *fast *eine* gescheuert.>


----------



## eno2

> Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn man es auch anhand von Beispielen erklärt. Also was ist ein salopper Ausdruck und was ist ein nicht-salopper Ausdruck?
> ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.


Ich habe ein Beispiel gegeben  (gescheuert) von was Duden wie salopp anzeichnet.
Und nun hab ich auch die Definition von salopp nachgekuckt  in Duden:


> *unbekümmert zwanglos, die Nichtachtung gesellschaftlicher Formen ausdrückend*
> BEISPIELE
> 
> eine saloppe Ausdrucksweise haben
> sein Benehmen war reichlich salopp
> sich salopp ausdrücken



 Duden | salopp | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
Das werde ich dann auch nicht mehr vergessen...


----------



## Ief

Ungezwungen trifft es, wie oben zitiert, schon sehr gut, sowohl sprachlich als auch im Umgang miteinander

Förmlich:

Entschuldigen Sie mich, ich muss zur Toilette.

Salopp:

Ich geh' mal kacken, altes Haus.

völlig daneben

Entschuldigen Sie mich, ich muss mal scheißen.


----------



## Frieder

Das ist nicht salopp, sondern ordinär. 
Salopp wäre: „Ich muss mal die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen.”


----------



## Ief

Gib es da konkrete Abstufungen zwischen salopp und ordinär, unabhängig vom Vokabular? Ich sehe keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zwischen Euphemismen wie

Ich muss mal einen Gruß an die Stadtwerke schicken.
Ich muss mal einen Rohrtorpedo abfeuern.
Ich muss mal einen Bergmann in den Stollen schicken.

und Neologismen wie

Ich muss mal abknödeln.
Ich muss mal schachten.
Ich muss mal wursten.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Salopp wäre: „Ich muss mal die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen.”


 Das ist ein Witz, oder?


----------



## Ief

Was ist ein Witz?


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> „Ich muss mal die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen.”


 Dieser Satz kommt mir alles andere als salopp vor. Daher vermute(te) ich einen Witz.


----------



## bearded

Duden:


> die Nichtachtung gesellschaftlicher Formen ausdrückend


Diese Definition grenzt an die Bedeutung von _frech.  _Kann 'salopp' manchmal auch 'frech' bedeuten?


----------



## Hutschi

"Frech" hat selbst mehrere Bedeutungen.
Eine ist "böse, ausfallend, dreist". Dazu passt "salopp" nicht.
Andere gehen entlang: "keck, frisch, fidel". Diese können durchaus von "salopp" erfasst sein. 
Siehe auch: frech synonym - Google Search
Ich habe von den vielen Synonymen nur einige ausgewählt, die ich als typisch für den Kontrast halte.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Diese Definition grenzt an _frech. _Kann 'salopp' manchmal auch 'frech' bedeuten?


Die Definition des Dudens ist unglücklich und irreführend.

Salopp ist "gesellschaftliche Formen nicht beachtend", aber nicht "das Ausdrücken der Nichtbeachtung". Salopp geschieht NICHT aus der Intention heraus, die Nichtbeachtung betonen zu wollen, sondern aus dem Gefühl, sie nicht beachten zu müssen -- weil man sich zuhause oder vertraut oder wohl fühlt.

Salopp bedeutet nicht frech.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Dieser Satz kommt mir alles andere als salopp vor. Daher vermute(te) ich einen Witz.


Es ist kein Witz, sondern ein Euphemismus (im gegebenen Kontext natürlich).
Es ist ein witziger Euphemismus. Ich kannte ihn noch nicht, würde ihn aber aus dem Zusammenhang heraus verstehen.

Er ist ein Schritt weiter auf der Euphemismusspirale.
Ich würde ihn ebenfalls (wie Frieder) als salopp bezeichnen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich kannte nur das Französische Wort salope.


Und damit liegst Du eigentlich gar nicht so falsch.  

Laut DWDS wurde "salopp" von "(la) salope" abgeleitet:


> salopp  Adj.   ‘betont ungezwungen, nachlässig’, älter saloppisch, saloppe (Ende 18. Jh.), Entlehnung von frz. salope ‘unsauber, schmutzig, nachlässig’, das sich aus substantivischem salope, älter saloppe f. ‘sich vernachlässigende, unsaubere, unanständige Frau’ entwickelt hat.


Mais c'est un faux-ami.


----------



## Ief

elroy said:


> Dieser Satz kommt mir alles andere als salopp vor. Daher vermute(te) ich einen Witz.





Hutschi said:


> Es ist kein Witz, sondern ein Euphemismus (im gegebenen Kontext natürlich).
> Es ist ein witziger Euphemismus. Ich kannte ihn noch nicht, würde ihn aber aus dem Zusammenhang heraus verstehen.


Davon gibt es hunderte (einen absenken, Land aufschütten, die jamaikanische Bobmanschaft in die Bahn schicken, ein Snickers aus dem Rücken drücken und (die habe ich gerade gefunden) eine Runde mit dem Porzellandampfer fahren, braune Schätze verteilen oder die Nougatschleuse öffnen). Manche davon sind mehr, manche weniger förmlich, aber alle wirken im direkten Gespräch ungezwungen oder salopp. Daher verstehe ich Frieders Abstufung an dieser Stelle auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Das ist nicht salopp, sondern ordinär.





Ief said:


> Daher verstehe ich Frieders Abstufung an dieser Stelle auch nicht wirklich.


Also ich verstehe die Abstufung von salopp vs. ordinär/vulgär. Der Duden verwendet diese Abstufung ebenfalls.

Salopp hat was Ungezwungenes, Entspanntes, ist quasi das Gegenteil von förmlich.

Ordinär oder vulgär sind dagegen Begriffe, die als ungehörig und vermeidbar gelten (z.B. _Scheiße, Fotze, Kacke_). Wenn auch kein offizieller oder zur Definition taugender Maßstab ist doch, ob man ein Wort auch bei kleinen Kindern oder in sehr gehobener Umgebung verwenden würde.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Salopp hat was Ungezwungenes, Entspanntes, ist quasi das Gegenteil von förmlich.


  


Frieder said:


> Salopp wäre: „Ich muss mal die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen.”





elroy said:


> Dieser Satz kommt mir alles andere als salopp vor.


 @Kajjo, findest Du Frieders Satz salopp?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> findest Du Frieders Satz salopp?


Ja, es trifft doch genau auf die Definition zu: Nicht förmlich, sondern ungezwungen, entspannt, in diesem Falle auch etwas scherzhaft. Sauber genug, damit es nicht ordinär ist, verwendbar auch mit Kindern, den eigenen Großeltern oder dem Chef (bei entspannter Arbeitsatmosphäre).


----------



## Ief

Kajjo said:


> Also ich verstehe die Abstufung von salopp vs. ordinär/vulgär



Ich verstehe auch die Abstufung. Tabuisierungen bestimmter Begriffe sind aber nicht in jedem Fall normativ. Die Art der Kommunikation macht's und als saloppe Konversation zwischen Freunden ist das (aus der Innensicht eines Gesprächs) durchaus akzeptabel. Es ist klar, dass man das nicht macht, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass noch andere Leute zuhören (daher ja auch mein Beispiel Nr. 3).


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> verwendbar auch mit Kindern


  “die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen”??? Das würde ein Kind verstehen?  Ich komme da gar nicht mit!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Der Duden verwendet diese Abstufung ebenfalls.


Der Duden verwendet in diesem Fall "derb".

Siehe z.B. "Scheiße"


----------



## Kajjo

Ief said:


> Ich verstehe auch die Abstufung.


Da bin ich geradezu beruhigt. Eine gewisse Basis an gemeinsamen Definitionen braucht man einfach, damit Diskutieren nicht anstregend wird.


Ief said:


> Tabuisierungen bestimmter Begriffe sind aber nicht in jedem Fall normativ.


Hm, den Satz kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Gerade Tabuisierungen sind doch normativ. Tabus wirken gerade dadurch, worauf sich eine Gemeinschaft "einigt". Natürlich haben verschiedene soziale Gruppe unterschiedliche Tabus ... sowohl mit Worten als auch Taten. Aber innerhalb dieser Gruppen sind die Tabus ausgesprochen normativ.


Ief said:


> Die Art der Kommunikation macht's und als saloppe Konversation zwischen Freunden


Ja, sicherlich hängt es von der gegebenen sozialen Gruppe ab, wann man einen Begriff als gehoben, salopp, ordinär, komplett tabuisiert ansieht. Diese Einstufungen gelten immer nur relativ zur Bezugsgruppe.

Manche sozialen Gruppen finden auch Vulgarismen völlig akzeptabel. Unsere Bezeichnungen hier orientieren sich daher an dem, was "gemeinhin" auch vom Duden so ei gestuft wird und was auf den Normalbürger zutrifft.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Der Duden verwendet in diesem Fall "derb".


Der Duden hat recht feine Abstufungen, das stimmt. _Fotze_ ist vulgär, _Kacke _und _Scheiße _sind nur derb. Das ändert ja aber nichts an dem, was wir oben gesagt haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> findest Du Frieders Satz salopp?


Ich würde Frieders Satz nicht als "salopp" einstufen. Das ist einfach eine scherzhafte Umschreibung.


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich „salopp“ und „ordinär/vulgär/derb“ gegenseitig ausschließen. Ein ordinärer/vulgärer/derber Ausdruck ist ja in der Regel — wenn nicht immer — auch salopp. „salopp“ empfinde ich quasi als Überbegriff, unter den „ordinär/vulgär/derb“ gehören.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> „salopp“ empfinde ich quasi als Überbegriff, unter den „ordinär/vulgär/derb“ gehören.


Das entspricht aber nicht der Sichtweise des Dudens. Die stilistischen Markierungen werden  hier kurz diskutiert: Duden | Gebrauch

Der Duden stimmt auch zu, dass diese Einstufungen natürlich ja nach Umfeld schwanken können. Das haben wir ja auch übereinstimmend erkannt.

Ich erkenne keine wirklich relevante Schnittmenge zwischen salopp und derb. Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Stile. Ich räume aber ein, dass je nach Umfeld eine kleine Grauzone existieren mag.


----------



## Ief

Er hat durchaus Recht. Im Deutschen gibt es tatsächlich einen Unterschied zwischen ungezwungen und enthemmt, aber das eine ist dennoch im anderen enthalten. Ein ungezwungenes Gespräch kann durchaus enthemmt sein. Aber nicht jedes enthemmte Gespräch ist auch ungezwungen. Hier kommt es dann wohl doch auf Normsetzung an, in deinem Fall durch den Duden.


----------



## Kajjo

Ief said:


> Hier kommt es dann wohl doch auf Normsetzung an, in deinem Fall durch den Duden.


Ich bin kein sklavischer Anhänger des Dudens, aber ich denke schon, dass zumindest sehr vieles nicht nur gut durchdacht, sondern eben auch gesellschaftlich anerkannt ist. Privatdefinitionen helfen bei allgemeinen Ratschlägen nicht so wirklich, finde ich. 

Vulgaritäten und Obszönitäten würde ich nicht primär als "enthemmt" beschreiben wollen. Die Verwendung ist ja sehr oft instrumentalisiert.


----------



## Learner_of_English

die keramische Abteilung aufsuchen. 

Ob dies die Kinder von heutzutage es verstehen würden, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Learner_of_English said:


> Kinder


Das kommt auf das Alter des Kindes an und auf sein Umfeld. Wenn dieser Begriff z.B. innerhalb der Familie gebräuchlich ist, versteht ihn das Kind. Weiß das Kind, dass Waschbecken und Toilettenschüsseln aus Keramik bestehen, kann es sich die Bedeutung auch herleiten. Man sollte die Jugend nicht pauschal unterschätzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Learner_of_English said:


> die keramische Abteilung aufsuchen.
> 
> Ob dies die Kinder von heutzutage es verstehen würden, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Ich würde es ohne sehr starken Kontext missverstehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Marburger9 said:


> Also was ist ein salopper Ausdruck und was ist ein nicht-salopper Ausdruck?





Learner_of_English said:


> die keramische Abteilung aufsuchen


Das würde ich nicht als "salopp" bezeichnen, im Gegenteil.


----------

